# Cubbing Dress Code?



## 3Beasties (30 September 2010)

I haven't been cubbing for years but am hoping to go in the next couple of weeks.

What is the correct dress code for the rider?


----------



## Sparkles (30 September 2010)

Atm I'm just wearing my tweed hacking jacket, beige jods,shirt and tie [lost my stock!  ].


----------



## lialls (30 September 2010)

I would wear long boots, light colourd jods, shirt and tie or stock, and tweed or black jacket.  That said i used to see people out cubbing looking alot more relaxed than that, some wearing navy jods with a tweed jacked, others just in fairly normal ridding clothes, depends who your out with i guess.

If it was very wet i used to wear a waterproof coat over my tweed jacket sometimes too.


----------



## newalclover (30 September 2010)

As I am a complete newbie and don't own a tweed jacket have been told as long as i'm smart is ok so thinking white breeches don't own beige /yellow as showjump will wear white show shirt my jacket is grey pin striped may wear it under everyday whitaker riding jacket but odviously don't want it wrecked!! and odviously long boots  would think is different depending on what hunt you go with? I would phone secertary and ask what is acceptable


----------

